# Tad care`



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

I've found a lot on tadpole care but would like to hear your opinions straightforward. Is there any particular way to raise Tinc tads?

Food (my biggest wonder):

Color Enhancers?

recognizing illness?

Leaving eggs or taking out?

etc.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

The tadpole care sheet is the best bit of information i've found. When my cobalts started producing eggs thats where i started.

On that note, I pull my eggs a couple days after I find them. I want to make sure dad has done his deed. I will then pull them and put them in a tadpole tub ive made. When they hatch I let them chill in the petri dish for a day or two before I put them into any type of containers. For some reason most of the tads I loose are at this stage and I've found leaving them for a day or two helps the survival rate. I put the tads in a 3.5 oz container only about half way full of water. As they grow i full that up all they way. When they pop back legs I put them in a 10 oz -+ (i cant remember exactly) clear cups you can get at any grocery store. 

Water changes when needed

I feed spirolina FLAKE (pet stores try to give tablets) I feed this a few times a week like 2xs max. I feed mostly newlife spectra. Its got color enhancers and the tads morph out pretty bright!

Hope this helps!!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

thank you! Is that the only food you use?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Feeding a good selection of different foods can make quite a difference also in the way that your tadpoles morph out. Quality fish flake, tadpole bites, blood worms, mysis shrimp, brine shrimp, dried/powdered algae and leaves for snacking on will help to ensure that your froglets morph out large and in charge!

-Matt


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks guys, Mcbob- Where can I fidn these foods? I'm thinking of Indian almond leaves (tadpole tea) is that what you use?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

You should be able to find all of the different foods at just about any aquarium store as they are all used for feeding fish as well. 

As for the indian almond leaves, you'll have to check out the sponsors as most of them carry different leaves that are all suitable for making tadpole tea out of as well as munchies for the tadpoles. 

Good luck with the younguns!

-Matt


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, I know BlackJungle has the leaves.

haha, I don't have any yet but I think my female is gravid.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

What I do: Poison Dart Frog tadpole care, feeding/food - FrogForum


----------

